# D2H with daily recharge option



## mitraark (Mar 30, 2016)

Need a D2H connection which will be at my home in Kolkata, I only stay there for a couple of days in a month, need to watch Sports ( including HD if possible ) channels there then.

Saw that Tata Sky had such an option, but very less information is given on the site or anywhere.


I have a Videocon D2H already which is lying unused since last year, I don't know if it'd support partial recharge, suppose I have a package of Sports which is 420 a month, but I only recharge Rs50 or something, would I get service for a day or two ?


----------

